# the green knight



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all i collect bretonnians and love them, i recently got the green knight and cant wait to use him, the first battle im going to be using him in is a storm of magic game at my local gw store this sat,

i was looking throught his rules and wow he probley gonna be my monster hunter considering his weapon(he can either have +2 str or an extra d6 attacks also he ethereal( can only be harmed by magic attacks) so i think he will do quite well against most monsters and also when he is killed he can keep coming back to life awarsome.

any other characters out there as good for a mere 275 pts


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

epidemius from the deamons. 135 pt

he boosts all deamons of nurgle after certain amounts of enemies have been killed (or wounds inflicted) for example: after 7 wounds, all poisoned attacks hit easier.

for higher wound counts, you get better effects.

he is seriously overpowered


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

greenee22 said:


> epidemius from the deamons. 135 pt
> 
> he boosts all deamons of nurgle after certain amounts of enemies have been killed (or wounds inflicted) for example: after 7 wounds, all poisoned attacks hit easier.
> 
> ...


wow for 135pts thats soooo cool


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Slugtongue- beastmen hero mage that causes all enemy units within 36" at start of game to roll a dice (pretty much all enemies if you place him right). On a 4-5 they take D3 wounds, on a 6 they take D6 wounds. Can take out warmachines, monsters, solo characters with ease before the game even starts.

Caradryan- HE hero with MR3, causes fear, 5+/4++ and 3 S5 flaming attacks that do D3 wounds (which are ASF, so almost always reroll to hit). Oh, and if he does die he causes D6 wounds to the model that killed him... he is pretty much the ultimate lord/monster hunting hero.


More then 275pts but worth a mention: WFB's most broken model...
Teclis- more expensive HE lord mage which dominates the magic phase; pretty much ignores standard magical defense and can almost take on whole armies by himself.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

teclias dosent he cast spells with irrisistable force on ony roll of a double(only douyble 6 cause a miscast tho)


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Even so, Teclis is ridiculously OP. Thank the Old Ones that I've never had to fight him.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> teclias dosent he cast spells with irrisistable force on ony roll of a double(only douyble 6 cause a miscast tho)


Exactly, dominates the magic phase.

Anyways, Gor-Rok is pretty good. Typical Saurus Oldblood stats, along with Stubborn, being immune to Killing Blow, and forcing you to reroll to wound against him. -1 to hit him and re-rolls first round of combat is just a nice bonus.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

settra the imperishable gives everyone with 6 inches ws 7, has a scythed chariot, and he has 5 strength 6 flaming attacks, 6+ 4++ save, he's totally worth his 350 points... oh wait, never mind...


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think one character that is seriously overlooked is Tetto'eko. He gives some pretty mean buffs, allowing all Lore of Heavens spells to be IF'd on a double. I know that Heavens isn't that crash-hot, but still, considering how expendable/spammable Skink Priests are, that's pretty awesome. Then there's his redeployment ability, and a super-controllable Comet of Cassandora is pretty good as well... I might just go off and do a conversion of him...

Chakax is pretty good as well, if a bit pricey.


----------

